# Ello ello



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I recently discovered this site searching for information on breeding fancy mice. I've been lurking for a while and think it is about time I introduce myself. I used to breed feeder mice for the wildlife rehibilitation center I worked for. Then got into breeding pet mice and selling them to our local pet store. Well, I've got the itch again to breed and have decided to get some nice fancy mice to start with. I haven't purchased any mice yet, but if there is anyone in South FL with some for sale feel free to let me know. =P I'm in Key west, so they are difficult to find.

I purchased some rubbermaids and will be making some nice enclosures for them soon. I've also got all my toys, waterers, bowls, wheels, etc purchased. They are just waiting for some mice. Hehe


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

Hiya, A friend and I have only just recently gotten into mice. We have some gorgeous fancy ones but are both unsure of the kind of 'breeds' they are. Can't wait to see pics of ur mice when you eventually get them


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi randipotos very good luck with the fancy mice this is a great forum with very knowledgeable breeders/ fanciers.My local pet shop asked me if I would sell them some hairless mice but I dont want to, Id rather give them to someone I knew who was really interested and they went to a good home.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys!

I got one of my cages done today. Took me almost 6 hours =O. But it looks good and I had nothing else to do today so I can't complain. It's completely set up for some meecies too. It's fairly small though, probably only adaquet room for 2-4 mice. But I think it'll be better for me to start off small anyway. Just so I don't completely overwhelm myself.

@ VanLea- I will definitely post some pictures once I get some!! =]
@ geordiesmice- I know what you mean. It is always better to know where your pets are going. Although the pet store I work for is very good about finding our animals appropriate homes. So I may sell a few to them.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks webzdebz and Kallan!! =]


----------

